# Daisy The Lost Baby Bunny



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rather then having daisy take over the other babies thread, and make a confusing read for any one else, i figured i would make her her own thread, free of the sadness of the other

so here is daisy bunny, fingers crossed she is a fighter

















she has been moved to a bigger cage since this was taken, i just needed to keep her somewhere dark and quiet to get over the stress of 2 car rides, as the woman who found hers daughter took her to hers out the way of cats, and then she was brought back


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

oh the poor little mite... fingers crossed, sending best wishes for Daisy


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*fingers and paws crossed here*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

She's beautiful, I have everything crossed for her.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Poor thing; she's so tiny! Lucky little mite to have found her way to you, though.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a little video of her having a hop around after a feed, she did start on the bed but hopped on to me :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150833864433239


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bless her! The video is lovely, she looks so at home.

Will she be staying?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Bless her! The video is lovely, she looks so at home.
> 
> Will she be staying?


now thats a bit of a stupid question really isnt it :lol:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

how is Daisy doing today? 

the video is lovely, shes giving you the "mummy" eyes already i can tell


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

daisy is doing really well, she is much stronger then the other 2 that sadly didnt make it, there is a shelf in the cage she is in and i know the cheeky monkey has been sitting on it, even though i havent seen her doing so, simply because its covered in poos!!!

shes not eating pellets, but is munching down on fresh picked grass & dandelions like a champ, shes also had a little nibble on hay, and she likes her wheetabix, and sits and takes her milk like a very good girl


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww, she's sooo weeny!!! Beautiful baby! Hoping she gets stronger and stronger :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cheeky baby munching on her hay like a good girl










she treated me to a little binky session when i put her back in her cage after a milk feed earlier


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

How is little Daisy doing now? She is adorable - a real fighter!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes doing well, shes a proper cheeky monkey


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

What type is she? she's a dear.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad she is doing well. These little buns can be such amazing fighters when they have someone fighting with them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> What type is she? she's a dear.


erm does the cute troublemaking type count?? :lol:

i think shes a minilop x, not too sure atm will be easier to tell when shes grown into her features, im thinking possiable minilop x nethie, but dont hold me to that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, she is sooo cute, and she looks like she is doing well now


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i dont care what breed she is... i wantz her! 

so glad shes doing well, good to hear something nice turned out in the end... may she never know the horrible home she was born into!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Adam942 said:


> i dont care what breed she is... i wantz her!
> 
> so glad shes doing well, good to hear something nice turned out in the end... may she never know the horrible home she was born into!


mitts off my baby!!!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Love the aeroplane ear! You are doing such a great job! Hope she carries on thriving.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Little Daisy has been on my mind, I was wondering how she is doing? Does it look like she will make it?

I really hope so x


----------

